# What do you want to learn?



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Well since I board dogs for a living I sure know what I'd like you to teach!
The two biggest complaints I get from owners:
Their dogs don't come when called
Their dogs jump on people.

You've probably already done this, but dog first aid/CPR is pretty useful and likely to draw a good attendance.
Our club's seminar on vaccinations and flea/tick prevention (along with a heartworm clinic) went over really well.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Well since I board dogs for a living I sure know what I'd like you to teach!
> The two biggest complaints I get from owners:
> Their dogs don't come when called
> Their dogs jump on people.
> ...


Actually we've not done first aid! That's a fabulous idea! 

As are the others. 

It is good to know what your owners are saying, we'll definitely keep doing more polite greeting and recall sessions!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Border training
Freestyle
Retrieving
Nail clipping/basic grooming & scissoring
nutrition class..........


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Our trainer offers a Dog Park Safety class that is always very popular (Amber Cottle: Dog Park Safety Seminar)

There is also a dog body language class that is always full (Amber Cottle: Dog Body Language Seminar)


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh yeah, recall. I think that's a big one. So is a rock-solid down/stay. What about holding a 'safety workshop'? "Two commands that could save your dog's life"... or something along those lines?
Just judging from what I see around here, those are two things that people seem to need help with. I hate seeing someone's dog get loose and watching it run around like a maniac, darting out in front of cars, and the owner is basically helpless. I don't know how many people would attend, but it could definitely be helpful if they would!

I love the idea about a 'body language' workshop, too! I don't know how many times another dog owner has seen Riley's high, stiff, wagging tail and have said something like "Oh, he wants to play with my dog!" (Uh... no. He doesn't. lol.) That could be really helpful for people.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies!

We've done body language workshops for animal professionals and it was well received, but we've not yet done so for our pet owners.

All the other recommendations are very much appreciated!


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

I love the idea of dog body language great idea, I was thinking along those lines with understanding your dog more.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Basic dog manners (as in do not let your dog on a flexi come flying up my dog's butt because he'll eat your little dog), things like sitting to be petted as a basic training exercise, would be good. A friend has a medium sized dog and is now in the routine of walking him at the same time we're going to school, and it's the dog on two back legs trying to climb up each kid.... she tries to control it so he just licks their face but I really just want to step on his leash, enough already. Not a fan of the little dogs with two paws flying in the air nor a fan of small toddlers getting knocked over. 

Wow that was a rant... ha!

The other thing would be basic basic grooming, how to trim nails, and do it weekly, what tools to use for what dog, how to bath a dog properly and trim feet, thinning shears on the ears and tail tidy perhaps, even just the make sure your dog doesn't have cotton balls falling out of him in the spring. And how to handle your dog and teach him to be handled so the groomers don't get killed by a bronco...

Lana


----------



## Chloe Braun (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi,

I know of a few golden retriever owners in the past who have wanted to know how to stop their dogs from humping other dogs and people. 

I remember the embarassment of one of my friends when they had a guest over who was humped by their golden retriever.


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

I wish they had training workshops around my area. I live in Houma Louisiana and the only trainers I know of are the ones at Pet Smart and Pet Co. I am really thinking about taking the courses offered online through animalbehaviorcollege.com I dont know if that would be the best place but I'm researching.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I love some of these ideas! I would absolutely attend a first aid class, an intro to tracking class, a seminar on search and rescue (what is it? how does it work?) and a seminar on dog food diets and/or vaccinations. I also love the idea about nail clipping and basic grooming. Great idea!

If you want to think really outside of the box, I think it would be fun to host a photographer that could show people how to better photograph their dogs, especially black dogs.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

One thing that I wish I could send some of our small dog adopters to is a workshop on how to work with small dogs, especially toy breeds. Common behavioural issues in small dogs, and how to overcome or prevent these.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Another one would be how to safely hike with your dog--importance of a recall, etiquette (don't let off-leash dogs interact with on-leash dogs), etc.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

A dog body language seminar geared towards owners would be great, but include how human body language affects how your dog responds to your commands. I am sure a lot of owners, like myself, do things we don't realize that confuse our dogs. It could be a "Communicating More Effectively with your Dog" seminar.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

How about:
Teaching settle and/or place
Crate training
Teaching Take and Carry (and give or release)
walking two dogs tandem or with a y leash

And maybe something totally fun like tricks, i.e., sitting up, rolling over, fetching newspaper or specific toys, "touch" and shake

totally love the first aid, nutrition, body language and intro to tacking ideas


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

How to walk two dogs at the same time
Grooming techniques


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies! I'll give more of an update afte rwe have our next scheduleing meeting.


----------



## HAELO (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd like to learn on how to train our 4 month old pup on not to make a mess, wee wee all over the house, destroy something whenever it's being left at home all alone??


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Just a thought. I know you are putting these together for people who are in training in general. How about opening up to the 'general public' for some help in controlling a dog. Real basic 2 hour seminar, introduce new people to dog training, and help them out. When I see new people come into the training facility where I train, most don't have a clue about being a "leader" to their dog. Most of the dogs run ramshod over the handlers. 

You could finish with a run down of "fun" things you can do with trained dogs, like obedience, agility, field, etc. I would bet by the end of one seminar, the people would have an improvement in their dogs. 

I just think if you were able to place an ad in Petsmart or something, it might encourage people to come in and find out about dog training WITHOUT the time or money commitment of a 6-8 week session. I bet new customers would come forward.


----------

